

Rohingya Screen Light Portraits (“Internet Huts” Used by Refugees) - DanBC
http://www.trust.org/slideshow/?id=356b4ab3-7e12-440f-9781-b40d97df7b89

======
DanBC
> In a camp for displaced Rohingya Muslims residents frequent bamboo “internet
> huts” where they can communicate with relatives who left the country,
> escaping the violence that led to 200 deaths and left over 140,000 homeless
> in 2012. Some arrive safely, while others are held hostage for ransom by
> human traffickers at jungle camps in Thailand or Malaysia. Each relative
> tells their own story of a family member they are still trying to keep in
> touch with and how they came to be separated.

------
DanBC
Some sad disturbing captions.

> Abdul Salam, a 47-year-old Rohingya, asks a friend in Malaysia for advice
> [...]. His friend Muhammad Rafiq, a Rohingya in Thae Chaung village, has a
> son held by traffickers, and they are raising the money to pay the ransom.
> Abdul Salam's question is: How can he be sure the trafficker, once paid,
> will let the boy go?

